# Relationship History Letter



## jess_needs_help (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey,

Question...... how long should the letter be?

Is 10 pages too long?

Each of us has addressed and explained all the things they have said we should cover in 'statements' (from booklet) in the one letter (per person):

* history - how/when/where we met, development of relationship etc;
* nature of household - housework, living arrangements;
* financial matters - sharing of finances,
* social elements - joint travel, mutual friends, family;
* commitment - future plans, explanations of periods of separation and correspondence.

I've been very detailed, but i just wonder if in some cases less can be better (obviously say the important things)?

I only ask since the more you give the more they are obliged to confirm....

Is this right? Do they have to confirm everything you say?

If so there are lots of little details i put in to prove our relationship which could probably be left out just because i I just don't want to hold up the process by making them confirm so many little things.

Cheers


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi jess

I think you're going waaaaaaaaaaaaay overboard with the length of the stat dec -- they don't want to read a book! My partner & I (on the advice of our agent) squished 3.5 years of history into 2 pages. You only need to include important stuff, not the minute details -- ie don't write a paragraph when only a sentence will do.

You need to present strong evidence, but keep it succinct. Imagine you're the CO & its 3pm on a Friday afternoon & you have time to look at one more application in your pile -- do you reach for the one thats 5 inches thick w/ 200 photos etc, or do you pick up the one thats maybe 1 inch thick but looks succinct & easy for you to process? They don't want to have to search for information. Make it easy for them. There's a good reason why there's only a small space on the 888 form for your family & friends to write their stat decs, & its because they don't want you getting carried away w/ superfluous info!

I think you should try & cut it down to 3 pages max (& let all your other evidence/documents flesh it out)

all the best


----------



## eshadlow (Sep 26, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for the info re: length of the stat decs - mine is over 4 pages already so I clearly need to cut it down!


----------



## nighstar (Apr 22, 2010)

...........*2-3 pages max*??? wow.... geez.... i obviously need to cut out a lot out of my statement too. :/ now i'm worried about the bulkiness of my overall application....


----------



## Tjw25 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nightstar, when I handed in my application, it was 214 pages long and I was told by the guy we spoke to that this was about average for the de facto visa application


----------



## nighstar (Apr 22, 2010)

phew! thanks Tjw25, that makes me feel better.


----------

